# Happy chi poems!!!!!



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i didnt see who these were by...

WHY OWN A CHIHUAHUA?

Why own a Chihuahua? There's a danger you know,
You can't own just one, for the craving will grow.
There's no doubt they're addictive, wherein lies the danger,
While living with lots, you'll grow poorer and stranger.

One Chihuahuas no trouble and two are so funny,
The third one is easy; the fourth one's a honey.
The fifth one is delightful; the sixth one's a breeze,
You find you can live with a household with ease.

So how 'bout another? Would you really dare?
They're really quite easy but oh Lord the hair!
With Chihuahuas on the sofa and on the bed,
And crates in the kitchen, it's no bother you said.

They're really no trouble; their manners are great,
What's one more Chihuahua and just one more crate?
The sofa is hairy; the windows are crusty,
The floor is all footprints, the furniture all dusty.

The housekeeper suffers, but what do you care?
Who minds a few nose prints and a little more hair
So let's keep a puppy, you can always find room,
And a little more time for the dust cloth and broom.

There's hardly a limit to the Chihuahuas you add,
The thought of a cutback sure makes you sad.
Each one is so special, so useful, so funny,
The vet and the food bill grows larger, you owe money.

Your folks never visit; few friends come to stay,
Except other Chihuahua folk, who live the same way?
Your lawn has now died, and your shrubs are dead too,
But your weekends are busy; you're off with your crew.

There's dog food and vitamins, training and shots,
And entries and travel and motel which cost lots.
Is it worth it, you wonder? Are you caught in a trap?
Then that favorite Chihuahua comes and climbs in your lap.

His look says you're special and you know that you will,
Keep all of the critters in spite of the bill.
But winter's a hassle; the Chihuahuas hate it too,
They must have their walks though they're numb and you're blue.

Late evening is awful, you scream and you shout
At the Chihuahuas on the sofa that refuse to go out.
The Chihuahuas and the dog show, the travel, the thrills,
The work and the worry, the pressure, the bills.

The whole thing seems worth it, Chihuahuas are our life
They're charming and funny and offset the strife.
Your lifestyle has changed - things won't be the same.
Yes, those Chihuahuas are addictive and so is the game!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sing this to the tune of 
"My Favorite Things"

Beef bones and biscuits and my mummys kisses.
That funny old cat and the mice that he misses.
The braided tug toys all made out of string.
These are a few of my favorite things...

Walks in the morning when my mum is sleepy.
Teasing the cat in his newspaper teepee.
Romps in the dog park and long frisbee flings.
These are a few of my favorite things...

Bounding through big waves at long, sandy beaches.
Watching my mum as she tries hard and teaches.
Leaning on her like a puppy that clings.
These are a few of my favorite things...


When the ball's gone
When the night's long
and I'm feeling sad...
I simply remember my favorite things
and then I don't feel...so bad...


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww there so cute!!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Awwww, sweet!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww they are really lovely 
i love the first one the best lol


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

OMG! I love the first one. I read it and told my hubby to come over and read it since its pretty much explains us. Lol


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

MY HEART BELONGS TO A CHIHUAHUA 

For smallest breed
Of dog we know,
The Chihuahua takes the prize-
With a heart
That's warm and loving,
Far beyond its tiny size.

A dog that loves to cuddle-
A charmer from the start.
A Chihuahua
Came into my life
And stole away my heart.



I have that blown up on a piece of paper and framed in my room. It's such a beautiful poem.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i might do the same, its a lovely poem!! xx


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Soooo precious!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Those are GREAT.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

I have one 

HES VERY VERY TINY
BUT IN HRES LITTLE FRAME
THERES POWER AND THERES STRENGTH
THATS A CREDIT TO HES NAME
HE WASENT BUILT FOR HUNTING
HE WASENT MENT FOR WORK
BUT IF HE HAS A DUTY HES NOT THE ONE TO SHIRK
HE HAS UNCANNY KNOWLEDGE 
OF THE DOS AND DONTS OF MAN
AND HE MAKES THE GREATEST EFFORT
TO PLEASE YOU IF HE CAN
AND IF THERES DANGERS LURKING 
HES FEARLESS AND HES BOLD
AND THATS WHY THE CHUHUHUA 
IS WORTH HES WEIGHT IN GOLD.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

haha i love that!! how cute!!!!!xxx


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

cutest thread without pics!


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## *cricket* (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice poems. Love them!


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

Awww thats VERY cute  i love them


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oww I love them I might steal some of them  

Does anyone have a 1st birthday Chi poems?


----------



## bridgetPWNS (Oct 8, 2009)

AWW i love the "favorite things" one!!! SIMPLY PRECIOUS <3


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> i didnt see who these were by...
> 
> WHY OWN A CHIHUAHUA?
> 
> ...


That is so beautiful x My boyfriend said was very cute and just like us ha! x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Leah they are so cute! thanks for sharing hun x


----------



## ChihuahuaMomma89 (Mar 13, 2013)

I am new to this site. and I was wondering how and where you done the pic of your Chihuahua Precious?


----------



## Bridget71 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for sharing these great poems!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

